
The Wikileaks Persuasion You Missed - douche
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/154681238001/the-wikileaks-persuasion-you-missed
======
djsumdog
James Corbett said in a video it's always terrible to say you're going to
release something big. Just release it and let people decide if it's big.

Scott Adams has gotten a lot of shit for his views this past election and I
really think they're unfair. I want to make it clear I support neither Hillary
or Trump; they're both equally corrupt. Although I respect Scott Adams, I
don't think Trump is anything different. He's just another member of the 1%.
He was chosen by the GOP because he could be controlled. You don't get past
the presidential primaries in the US without the party letting you be chosen.

The point of the entire election cycle is just to make American angry at one
another instead of the people who are actually causing all the problems:

[http://fightthefuture.org/videos/does-voting-make-a-
differen...](http://fightthefuture.org/videos/does-voting-make-a-difference/)

